# eigensicherer Stromkreis



## torsten.dt49 (26 September 2015)

Hallo miteinander 

Wie darf ein eigensicherer Stromkreis aufgebaut sein.
  Drei Versionen kenne ich nur welche ist richtig nach vde 0165.

1. Vom trennschalverstärker direkt zum eigensicheren Gerät

2. Vom trennschaltverstärker auf klemmleisten im Schaltschrank von dort zum krisensicheren Gerät.

3. Genauso aufgebaut wie nr. 2 nur vorher noch über klemmen im ex Klemmkasten und von dort zum eigensicheren Gerät.

Was ist nach vde richtig. Falls 2 oder 3 richtig ist, wie werden hier die klemmen im nachweis der Eigensicherheit berücksichtigt.  

Darf ich auch mehrere eigensichere geräte z.b. über klemmen mit einem z.b. 25 mal 1,5 abfahren und vom Klemmkasten aus verteilen.

Wer kann mir hier mit Quellen Angaben weiterhelfen da ich leider dazu nichts ausführliches gefunden habe

Gesendet von meinem E39 mit Tapatalk


----------



## silverfreaky (26 September 2015)

Du musst unterscheiden wo EX-Bereich ist und wo nicht.
In der EX Zone müssen alle Geräte eigensicher sein.Du kannst auch direkt ohne Trennschaltverstärker auf die Steuerung fahren wenn die Eingänge das können.
Der Normalfall ist:

Messumformer im Feld eigensicher-->Klemmenkasten eigensichere Ausführung-->Messumformerspeisegerät im Schaltschranck(Nichtex-bereich)/hier ist die Trennung->Steuerung
Beim Klemmenkasten eigensicher muss die Abschirmung PA glavanisch getrennt von der PE sein.Im Schaltschrack werden PA und PE dann zusammen auf Erde geführt.
Im Ex-Bereich sind sie getrennt.


----------



## torsten.dt49 (26 September 2015)

Das mit dem ex Bereich ist mir klar. Bei uns ist eine Diskussion ausgebrochen, da jeder sagt das ich die eigensicheren geräte nur direkt also ohne Umweg über einen ex Klemmkasten im ex Bereich abfahren darf. Da jede klemme die induktivität des Kabel und somit die Werte der Berechnung des Nachweises der eigensicherheit nicht mehr Stimmen
Deshalb die Frage wo das steht wie so ein Anschluss ausschauen darf. Aber in der vde 0165 habe ich nichts gefunden


Gesendet von meinem E39 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOhh (26 September 2015)

Eigensichere und nicht eigensichere Stromkreise dürfen sich im gleichen Schaltschrank befinden, müssen aber räuml. getrennt sein (min. 5cm Fadenmaß bei blanken leitf. Teilen wie Klemmen etc). Eigensichere Stromkreise müssen gekennzeichnet werden (z.B. farblich mit der Farbe Hellblau). Das gilt auch für die Kanäle im Schrank in denen die Adern und Kabel der eigenensicheren Kreise verlaufen (blaue Kanalabdeckungen). 
Du kannst dann vom Schrank direkt zum Ex-i Gerät gehen. 
Wichtig ist der Nachweis der Eigensicherheit. Die Trennverstärker und Barrieren geben Werte wie max. Kapazität, Induktivität, Spannung und Strom vor. Du musst rechnerisch Nachweisen, dass deine eigensichere Stromkreise diese Vorgaben einhalten. (Auch die Werte der Leitungen sind zu berücksichtigen!) 
Das ist einfach wenn nur ein Gerät am Kreis verbaut ist. Aber es sind auch komplexe eigensichere Schaltungen erlaubt, die dann komplett durchgerechnet werden müssen.

EDIT
Klemmen sollten die Werte der Leitung eigentlich nicht beeinflußen. Wenn du mehrere Zwischenklemmstellen hast, rechne einfach die einzelnen Leitungen zusammen.


----------



## torsten.dt49 (26 September 2015)

Soweit ist es mir auch noch klar. Meine Frage ist muss ich vom trennschaltverstärker bis zum Gerät mit einem Kabel hinfahren oder darf ich auf diesem weg auch über klemmen gehen wenn ich das gedenkst einhalte. Hintergrund ist unser nachweis der Datensicherheit. Wir haben alles berechnet und nun hat die züs bei uns bemängelt das wir über einen ex Klemmkasten unser eigensicheren Gerät abfahren und dies beim nachweis nicht berücksichtigt haben und dies mich sein darf. 

Laut seiner Meinung müssen wir direkt vom trennschaltverstärker  ohne klemmen zwischen drin auf's eigensichere Gerät anschließen und dies währe bei uns ein Riesen Umbau, deshalb die spezielle Frage

Gesendet von meinem E39 mit Tapatalk


----------



## silverfreaky (26 September 2015)

Natürlich darfst du über einen Klemmenkasten fahren.Diese Wertänderungen sind gering im Vergleich um Rest.
Du hast wenn du ein messumformerspeisegerät hast die Quelle und als Messumformer die Senke.
Mit den Werten rechnest du.Hinzu kommen noch die Kabelwerte und die Länge.Ich habe das früher über ein Excel Blatt gemacht wo pro Loop die Werte eingetragen wurde.
Der TÜV überprüft das Ganze und gibt seinen Segen.Dann trägst du deine Werte ein und gut ist.

Ein Standardloop ist kein problem.Schwierig wirds wenn du das Signal aufsplittest oder 2 geräte in Reihe machst.Wie MasterOhh schon sagte.


----------



## torsten.dt49 (26 September 2015)

Ja so haben wir das auch gemacht. Bisher war auch alles in Ordnung. Nun wurde eben gerade dies bemängelt. Weil die Klemmen bei der Berechnung nicht berücksichtigt wurden und das es irgendwo steht das das Kabel direkt und ohne Unterbrechung zum Gerät gehen muss.
Da hat es mir die Fragezeichen rausgehauen


Gesendet von meinem E39 mit Tapatalk


----------



## silverfreaky (26 September 2015)

Das wäre mir neu.Dann wäre das aber eine Konstante die immer gleich ist.Also das man dies so genau berechen kann würde mich wundern.
Und wenn du das Kabel zu stark biegst musst du dann auch eine neue Berechnung machen.Komischer TÜV.Hat wohl noch was vor auf der Karriereleiter?


----------



## torsten.dt49 (26 September 2015)

Ja das kommt mir auch so vor .aber ihr habt mir ja bestätigt das ihr es auch so macht. Trotzdem bleib ich mal dran da es mich jetzt wirklich interessiert, wie es richtig ausgeführt werden muss

Gesendet von meinem E39 mit Tapatalk


----------

